# Birdman - 2014



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]-efiEOb2qEU[/YOUTUBE]



Movie of the year ?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 13, 2014)

I thought this was his Attorney incarnation


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 13, 2014)

Negged for making me think it'd be about Harvey Birdman.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 13, 2014)

Looks great.

A must see.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 13, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Negged for making me think it'd be about Harvey Birdman: Attorney at law



Fixed


----------



## Raisin (Jun 13, 2014)

Kind of excited to see Michael Keaton. He was GOAT in the 80's and 90's.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2014)

negged for making me think it'd be about Bryan Williams


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 28, 2014)

The revies are going crazy for this...
Looks like it might be the film of the year 
[YOUTUBE]uJfLoE6hanc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LayZ (Nov 5, 2014)

I really enjoyed this film.  It reminded me of "Black Swan" because of the pressure to perform in a live performance.  This was full of powerful performances and had something to say about the industries of Hollywood and Broadway.  It's a nice breakaway from what audiences are used to seeing and that's the best thing about it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 12, 2014)

Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Muk (Nov 13, 2014)

hope it comes out in europe


----------



## .44 (Nov 15, 2014)

Just saw it. I mostly enjoyed it.


*Spoiler*: _Don't want to prejudice anyone_ 



Liked it a lot until the ending. The cinematography and acting were great. I also really liked the unique drum-driven score. 

I'm not sure there was much of a coherent message / meaning to this film, though.
*Spoiler*: _Actual spoilers_ 



Complaints:

-Any critiques inside this film are muddled to the point of being toothless. The critic is a caricature that maybe says more about egotistic actors than their actual critics. The comic book film conceits are played satirically, but then the free flight set piece plays them straight. Many of the actors (Keaton, Norton, Stone) have been in superhero movies. Broadway reinventions are treated as too pretentious while summer blockbusters derided as too base: is _Birdman_ supposed to be an example of the perfect middle? Basically, I don't know what I??rritu is trying to say about anything.

-The ending is almost too ambiguous. I'm not even sure if the final scene actually happened, or if it was just a pre-post-mortem fantasy. And the magical realism which seemed to be completely in the main character's head (e.g. he imagines himself through NYC, but then he's seen getting out of a cab), finally is played straight at the very last sequence. I can't see any other interpretation other than that he flew out the window. 

-Lots of plot points came and went: most notably, Edward Norton's character just stops being relevant about 2/3rds of the way through the movie.

Still, it was gripping from start to finish.






I'd recommend it to most people.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 26, 2014)

Top notch grade A movie.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 12, 2015)

Just saw this.

Yes, it lives up to the hype. Yes, it is a masterpiece.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2015)

Great film but Lubezki was the star here. The cinematography was the best of the year.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 17, 2015)

What is this even about?  

Is it like a _Birdman of Alcatraz_ remake?

:WOW


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 17, 2015)

Liked it. Ending was a bit ambiguous, and i hate ambiguous endings...


----------



## Stringer (Jan 25, 2015)

Nice film enjoyed it quite a lot. Norton stole the show, dude was great as usual.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 26, 2015)

Blitzomaru said:


> Liked it. Ending was a bit ambiguous, and i hate ambiguous endings...



Yeah if it wasn't for Emma Stone it would have been Inception Part 2 for me.  I was floored by it, simply floored.  Won't go into much detail, but:

[YOUTUBE]GIQn8pab8Vc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 28, 2015)

Ending was absolute faggotry imo. But since its the last 2 seconds of the movie I'll let it pass.


----------



## Worm Juice (Jan 29, 2015)

Is this an action movie?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 15, 2015)

Great movie.


But please no one tell Michael Keaton about the Black Swan. It sounds like he would take it personally


----------



## Yoona (Feb 16, 2015)

Havent seen it 
It looks promising though.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 16, 2015)

Just saw it, overhyped as hell.

Definitely top 10 for 2014 though. Norton stole the show


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 17, 2015)

I was impressed with the filming, like everyone else, and the cast gave good performances too. But I didn't respond to it. As someone who doesn't watch theater and doesn't really have an eye for the nuances fans would, the character types were familiar and I don't live a life that resonates with the fame and authenticity neurosis the characters in these sorts of stories grapple with. So it fell on deaf ears. But I appreciated it as a cast and film crew piece.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 20, 2015)

So that movie Birdman.

I never got a chance to see it, have to wait until dvd, heard it was good.

[YOUTUBE]lnfAxUjRQAo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Feb 20, 2015)

Got around to seeing this recently. It was pretty good. Cinematography and direction was great. Story was a bit meh but i loved Ed Norton especially. Good flick.


----------



## Nuuskis (Mar 6, 2015)

I saw this movie last weekend and I was bored with it.


----------

